# [Review] Fractal Design NODE 304 - Kleiner & Edler Eisblock



## Jarafi (9. August 2013)

*Review*​ 


*Fractal Design*​ 


*NODE 304*​ 


*Herzlich willkommen*​ 

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​ 
*Danksagungen*

 Ein großes Dankeschön geht an *Fractal Design* für das Sample!​ 








*Informationen zum Test*

    Der für seine schlichten und edlen Gehäuse mit dem skandinavischen Design bekannte Hersteller Fractal Design präsentiert mit dem Node 304 ein neues Gehäuse im ITX-Format, das genau für diese Eigenschaften steht.
  Neben der edlen schwarzen Optik, - für die, die schwarz nicht mögen, gibt es nun auch eine weiße Version-  bietet das Gehäuse eine raffinierte Raumaufteilung und ein interessantes Belüftungskonzept.
  Im Vordergrund steht natürlich die Kompaktheit des Systems, allerdings ergänzt durch die Option, ein kleines Gaming-System zusammenzubauen.
  Denn wer einen richtig fetten Fernseher im Wohnzimmer stehen hat, hat sicher ab und an die Idee auch einmal neuere ‚Grafikbomben’ auf diesem zu spielen.
  Wie sich das Fractal Design Node als einfacher HTPC schlägt oder ob es vielleicht doch eine Gaming-Lösung ist, die auf ein cooles Design setzt, schauen wir uns in dem nachfolgenden Test an.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7cK8X_Eglyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


*Was ihr so findet*


*I. Die Verpackung und der Lieferumfang*

Die Verpackung
Der Lieferumfang

*II. Äußerlichkeiten*

Die Front
Der Deckel und die Seitenteile
Die Rückseite
Der Boden


*III. Die Inneren Werte*

Die Grafikkartenoptionen
Die Festplattenkäfige

*IV. Das Testsystem*

*V. Einbau der Hardware*

Das Standard System ohne externe GPU
Das Gamingsystem 
Die Kühleroptionen
Die Kabelverlgeung
Die Temperaturen

*VI. Die Lautstärke und der Betriebstest*

*VII. Resümee*



*I.Verpackung und der Lieferumfang*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 



*Die Verpackung*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
    Damit das Fractal Design Node 304 sicher bei euch zuhause ankommt, ist es natürlich in einer Kartonage sicher verpackt.
  Die Kartonage ist natürlich entsprechend kompakt geraten, da es sich hier schließlich um ein ITX Gehäuse handelt.

    Zum „leichten“ Transport bietet die Schachtel zwei Tragegriffe.




*Der Lieferumfang*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
    Neben dem Node 304 befindet sich natürlich auch noch ein kleines Zubehörpaket, bestehend aus einem Handbuch nebst Hinweis für defekte Produkte sowie Schrauben und Kabelbindern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*II. Äußerlichkeiten*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

    Da bei mir die schwarze Version des Node 304 im Test steht, erstrahlt sowohl die komplette Außenhaut, als auch der Innenraum komplett in schwarz; lediglich die Festplattenkäfige sind - im Kontrast dazu - in Weiß gehalten.
  Die Front ist komplett geschlossen und besteht aus gebürstetem Aluminium, der Rest des Gehäuses aus schwarzem Stahlblech.
  Verarbeitungstechnisch gibt es, wie bei Fractal Design gewohnt, nichts auszusetzen - lediglich der Power-Schalter wirkt etwas billig.
  Nun werfen wir einen genaueren Blick auf die einzelnen Komponenten des Node 304.


[url="https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/media/dsc-0408.672863/full"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Die Spezifikationen findet ihr in der Tabelle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Front*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

    Bei einem Wohnzimmer-PC ist besonders die richtige Optik wichtig, da der HTPC ja schließlich zur Hifi-Anlage und den sonstigen Multimediageräten passen sollte.
  Da diese Geräte meist in edlem Schwarz gehalten sind, kann hier das Fractal Node 304 punkten: es passt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Für eine Anwendung als HTPC ist ein DVD-Laufwerk eigentlich überflüssig und somit ist im Node 304 kein Platz dafür vorgesehen, aber man hat natürlich die Möglichkeit seine Daten über Wifi oder USB 3.0 blitzschnell zu übertragen.
  Das Design der Front ist etwas ungewöhnlich:
  Rechts unten befindet sich das Fractal Design Logo sowie die Power-LED.
  Rechts an der Seite der Front befindet sich das kleine I/O-Panel mit den üblichen Anschlüssen:
  1 x AudioIN, 1 x AudioOUt, 2 x USB 3.0 sowie einen Powerschalter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Soll das Node 304 in einem Regal positioniert werden, so ist hierbei auf die seitlichen I/O-Anschlüsse Rücksicht zu nehmen, da diese so möglicherweise nicht oder nur schwer erreichbar sein können.
  Um die Front abzunehmen, muss diese einfach nach vorne abgezogen werden; diese ist wie heute üblich mit vier Schnappnasen fixiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Ist die Front abgenommen kommen die beiden 92-mm Lüfter mit ihrem Staubfilter zum Vorschein, die in der Front für Frischluft sorgen.
  Zum Reinigen der Staubfilter können diese einfach mit den beiden Nasen abgeschnappt und nach oben weggezogen werden.
  Kleiner Nachteil an der Front ist die Konstruktion des I/O-Panels: Bei der Abnahme der Front hängen alle Kabel an der Front. Falls diese bereits am Mainboard angeschlossen sind, sollte nicht zu stark gezogen werden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










*Der Deckel und die Seitenteile*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​      Fractal Design setzt beim Node 304 auf eine Kombination aus Deckel und Seitenteile.
  Dieses „U“ ist an der Rückseite mit vier Rändelschrauben fixiert und wird nach dem Lösen dieser, einfach nach hinten abgezogen.
  An den beiden Seitenteilen befinden sich jeweils noch Luftöffnungen für eine bessere Luftzirkulation. Auf der linken Seite ist diese etwas größer ausgefallen als auf der rechten Seite. Der Grund hierfür: es kann die GPU optimal verbaut werden.
  Die Oberseite ist komplett geschlossen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



*Die Rückseite*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

    Ebenfalls etwas kompakter geraten ist die Rückseite des Node 304.
  Trotz der Tatsache, dass es sich beim Node 304 um ein ITX-Gehäuse handelt, befindet sich im oberen Bereich standardmässig ein 140-mm Lüfter der die Abluft aus dem Gehäuse befördert; natürlich sind auch Bohrungen für einen 120-mm Lüfter vorhanden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Daneben befindet sich eine kleine Lüftersteuerung für die drei Gehäuselüfter im Node 304; diese können je nach Wunsch mit 5-, 7-, oder 12-V betrieben werden.
  Unterhalb der Lüfteröffnung befindet sich der Ausgang für die ATX-Ausgänge des Boards.
  Und daneben noch zwei PCI-Slots für z.B. größere Grafikkarten oder sonstige Erweiterungskarten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Bleibt noch der Kaltgerätestecker zur Rechten an der Rückseite.
  Doch wo ist das Netzteil?
  Gute Frage - doch hier hat Fractal Design einen kleinen Trick angewandt, um die kompakte Bauform nicht unnötig aufblähen zu müssen.
  Das Netzteil wird hinter der Front verbaut und mit einer Kaltgeräteverlängerung mit Strom versorgt; genaueres dazu gibt’s im Unterpunkt „Einbau“.



*Der Boden*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
    Der Boden des Node 304 bietet neben vier gummierten Füßen für einen sicheren Stand noch eine Öffnung für den Netzteillüfter im vorderen Bereich.
  Die Netzteillüfteröffnung verfügt über einen einfach zu entnehmenden Staubfilter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        












*III. Die Inneren Werte*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
    Der Innenraum ist - wie die Außenhaut - fast komplett in schwarz gehalten.
  Lediglich die drei HDD-Käfige sowie die beiden PCI-Slot-Blenden sind im Kontrast dazu in Weiß gehalten.
  Im hinteren Bereich befindet sich der Einbauplatz für das ITX-Mainboard. Das Netzteil nimmt unter den Festplattenkäfigen Platz und wird mit drei Schrauben an einem internen Rahmen fixiert.
  Je nach Wunsch können größere oder längere GPU’s eingebaut werden: Wir werden uns bei der Montage einige Systemkonfigurationen mit unterschiedlichen GPUs und Kühlern ansehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Die GPU’s werden dabei mit zwei Rändelschrauben sowie einer Festklemmvorrichtung sicher montiert.
  Vormontiert sind die drei Lüfter, 1 x 140mm an der Rückseite und 2 x 92mm an der Front, sowie die Lüftersteuerung, die für den Betrieb einen 4-Pin Molex-Stecker benötigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/FONT]




*V. Der Einbau der Hardware*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
 Ist die gesamte Hardware im Gehäuse montiert, so fällt vor allem der  sehr schöne Kontrast zwischen der weißen Lackierung und den dunkleren  Hardwarekomponenten ins Auge.
  Ebenso die Möglichkeit alle Kabel sauber hinter dem Mainboardschlitten zu verlegen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Das Standardsystem ohne externe GPU*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

  Für Personen, die ihren PC hauptsächlich zum Arbeiten einsetzen, ist heutzutage nicht immer eine externe GPU notwendig, da auch die iGPu's meistens hinreichend Leistungsreserven für Office sowie Internet aufweisen.
  Setzt man im Node 304 auf keine externe GPU, gewinnt man viel Platz, den man z.B. zur Optimierung des Luftstromes nutzen kann, indem man z.B. die Kabelführung optimal gestaltet.
  Ebenso können hier theoretisch alle sechs Festplattenkäfige mit Laufwerken bestückt werden, ohne das es zu Komplikationen kommt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Das Gamingsystem*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
  Natürlich gibt es auch Gamer, die eine „ fette“ GPU benötigen.
  Auch hier hat Fractal Design vorgesorgt und GPU's mit einer Länge von bis zu 310mm können nach dem Entfernen des HDD-Käfigs eingebaut werden.
  Wir schauen uns das hier anhand einer MSI GTX670 PE an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Die Kühleroptionen*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​  
Interessanter Aspekt bei den geringen Platzverhältnissen besteht auch in der Wahl des CPU-Kühlers: hier hat man heute die Wahl zwischen Luftkühlern in Tower- oder TopFlow-Bauweise oder Kompaktflüssigkeitskühlungen.
  Ein Problem ist die Nähe vom PCIe-Slot zur CPU, hier kann es auch zu Komplikationen beim Einbau größerer Kühler oder GPU's geben.
  Welcher Kühler für das Node 304 am besten in Frage kommt habe ich mir natürlich ebenfalls angeschaut.
  Luftkühler können bis zu einer Höhe von maximal 165mm verbaut werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Liefert ein Towerkühler in Form eines Alpenföhn Matterhorn PURE noch ordentliche Kühlergebnisse, da dieser mit dem Gehäuseluftstrom arbeitet, sieht es bei einem TopFlow-Kühler, wie dem Noctua NH-L12, etwas schlechter aus.
Allerdings kann auch der Matterhorn PURE nicht gedreht werden, da er so wie auf dem Bild zu erkennen in den 140mm Lüfter ragen würde.
  Da das ITX Mainboard auf dem Boden montiert ist und der Topflow-Kühler so von oben kühle Luft ansaugt, der Deckel aber komplett geschlossen ist, leidet hierunter die Kühlleistung etwas.
  Größere Kühler wie der Alpenföhn Gotthard passen erst gar nicht in das Gehäuse oder nur so, dass der PCIe-Slot wieder blockiert ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Nun kommt eine Kompaktwasserkühlung zum Einsatz, bei der der Radiator an der hinteren Lüfteröffnung montiert wird.
  Hier gewinnt man im Innenraum etwas Platz, da die Kühleinheit auf der CPU sehr kompakt ist. Da es möglich ist, die Lüfter auf dem Radiator ansaugend oder rausblasend zu montieren, kann man so Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung nehmen.
  Mit einer Kompaktwasserkühlung erhält man im Node 304 durchaus ansehnliche Ergebnisse was die CPU-Kühlleistung angeht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Kabelverlegung*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​  

Ein interessanter Punkt bei so einem kompakten Gehäuse ist natürlich die Frage, wie es mit der Kabelverlegung aussieht.
  Hinter dem „Mainboardschlitten“ - die übliche Standardlösung -  gibt es hier natürlich keinen Platz dafür.
  Beim Node 304 kann man jedoch auf die leeren Festplattenkäfige ausweichen und die überflüssigen Kabel, falls man kein modulares Netzteil hat, dort verstauen.
  Sind jedoch alle Festplattenkäfige mit Kabeln gefüllt, kann es auch hier schwierig werden die Kabel im Gehäuse ordentlich zu verstauen ohne den Luftstrom zu stören.
  Hier wird dann bei einem System mit Gaming-Grafikkarte deutlich, dass dies zwar machbar ist, jedoch nicht unbedingt gut aussehen muss, was die Kabelverlegung angeht.
  Ein weiterer kleiner Kritikpunkt ist die Tatsache, dass - wie oben schon einmal angesprochen - bei langen Grafikkarten die Netzteilanschlüsse zum Teil verdeckt werden oder nur sehr schwer zu erreichen sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 



*Die Temperaturen*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
  In diesem Abschnitt des Tests widmen wir uns den Temperaturtests der einzelnen Kühler und Komponenten.
  Wie das Ganze dann bei CPU und GPU aussieht, könnt ihr euch in den folgenden Diagrammen natürlich ansehen.
Die Gehäuselüfter liefen mit 12-V.
Alle Temperaturwerte sind abzüglich der Raumtemperatur von 21°.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*VI. Die Lautstärke und der Betriebstest*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
  Ist alles fertig montiert und verkabelt, folgt natürlich ein kurzer Betriebstest.
  [FONT=&quot]Die drei vorinstallierten Lüfter im Node 304 verrichten mit einer Lüfterspannung von 7-V ihre Arbeit fast lautlos, lediglich bei 12-V sind sie leicht von anderen Komponenten zu unterscheiden[/FONT]

*VII. Resümee*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​   Zu guter Letzt folgt natürlich ein Fazit des Fractal Design Node 304.
  Mit diesem Gehäuse präsentiert Fractal Design ein sehr schickes und schlichtes ITX-Gehäuse ganz in Tradition von Fractal Design.
  Im Inneren weiss die Raumaufteilung ebenso wie die Schlichtheit der Außenhaut zu überzeugen. Hier kann jeder für sich entscheiden, was für ein ITX-Systeme er sich aufbauen möchte.


Im Vergleich zu einem normalen MIDI-Tower sind hier natürlich die Kühloptionen bzw. die Kabelverlegungsmöglichkeiten deutlich eingeschränkt, was aber durch die kompakte Bauweise nicht verwunderlich ist. Viel bemerkenswerter ist die Tatsache, dass man auch auf so einem engen Raum ein Gaming-System zusammenstellen kann und dies trotz eingeschränkter Kühl- und Kabelverlegungsmöglichkeiten.
  Die höheren Temperaturen sind natürlich auch klar den kompakten Abmessungen geschuldet, bewegen sich aber noch im Rahmen.

Es ist etwas unschön, dass - je nach Wahl von GPU und Netzteil - man an manche Netzteilanschlüsse gar nicht bzw. nur sehr schwer herankommt - und dies trotz Standardmaßen beim Netzteil: Dies ist ein kleiner Kritikpunkt.
  Das einzige, was mich stört, ist der Power-Schalter: Dieser hat meiner Meinung nach weder einen ordentlichen Druckpunkt noch passt er zur restlichen sehr guten Verarbeitung des Node 304.
  Auch gibt es am Node 304 zu meinem Ärgernis keinen Reset-Schalter.
  Aber das ist Kritik auf hohem Niveau.

  Was ich nicht als Kritik werte aber dennoch erwähnen möchte: Platz für ein DVD-Laufwerk ist im Node 304 nicht vorhanden, dies sollte vor dem Kauf bedacht werden.

Wer ein nettes kleine ITX-Gehäuse mit dezenter Optik und einer meist gelungenen Raumaufteilung sucht, das ausserdem Gaming-System Ambitionen hat, dem kann ich das Node 304 nur ans Herz legen.[FONT=&quot]
Und für einen Preis von 70-€ bekommt man sehr viel geboten.
 
[/FONT] 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Für das super Gesamtpaket gibts den Gold-Checked.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





*Weitere Links zum Produkt

**Fractal Design NODE 304 **im PCGH-Preisvergleich.

Fractal Design NODe 304 auf der Fractal Design-Webseite.

**




Weitere Links zu mir und meinen Reviews

Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bild und und und, besucht Jarafi Reviews auf Facebook

Facebookseite von Jarafi - Dem Hardwarechecker

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei meinem Youtube-Kanal

Youtube-Kanal von Jarafi- Dem Hardwarechekcer*


----------



## Jarafi (11. August 2013)

Guten Morgen, viel Spaß beim Lesen 

Grüße


----------



## Shaav (11. August 2013)

Super Review,
ein paar Anmerkungen hätte ich dann aber doch noch. 

1. Im Video sieht man nur sehr schlecht wie die innere Raumaufteilung ist. Der ganze Innenraum ist komplett schwarz, etwas weniger Kontrast wäre da echt gut gewesen.

2. Den Abschnitt über die CPU-Kühler finde ich etwas verwirrend. Mit einem potenteren Top-Blower(Samuel 17 oder Nitrogon NT06 Pro, als dem kleinen Noctua (es muss ja nicht gleich ein Gotthart sein), sollte sich die CPU ebenso gut kühlen lassen. Ebenso gibt es sicherlich einige kleine Towerkühler, die man noch drehen kann, sodass sie in Richtung des Luftstroms blasen (z.B. NH-U9B SE2)


----------



## Jarafi (11. August 2013)

Moin Danke.

Ja, werde ich beim nächste Mal beachten.

Zu den Kühlern, das stimmt.
Ich wollte jedoch zeigen was nicht mehr bzw. eben noch in das Node 304 passt.

Ich persönlich fand die Kompaktwakü die beste Lösung.

Grüße


----------



## Adi1 (11. August 2013)

Vielen Dank, wie immer erstklassig gemacht .


----------



## Jarafi (11. August 2013)

Danke , nur das mit dem Video stört mich selber !


----------



## Abductee (11. August 2013)

Woher zum gehörnten Pferdefußträger bekommst du im August Schnee her?


Ich hatte im Node einen Katana 4 und der war von den Platzverhältnissen her super.
Hat nicht den PCIe-Slot und auch keinen RAM versperrt.


----------



## Jarafi (11. August 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Woher zum gehörnten Pferdefußträger bekommst du im August Schnee her?
> 
> Die Bilder sind shcon früher entstanden, also bei mir liegt kein Schnee!
> 
> ...


----------



## Shaav (11. August 2013)

Nein, das bringt nichts, da die Sockel auf den Mainboards mal hier mal da sitzen. Auf den Haswell-ITX-Boards ist der Sockel beispielsweise sehr oft mittig, oder im oberen Drittel, sodass deutlich mehr Kühler in Frage kommen, sofern das Gehäuse das zulässt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://geizhals.at/p/954331.jpg


----------



## Jarafi (11. August 2013)

Stimmt auch wieder, hatte ich nicht bedacht.

Grüße


----------



## Braineater (11. August 2013)

Das beim Testsystem verwendete NT ist doch kein Dark Power Pro ^^ Denn das würde von der Länge nicht passen und hat doch auch Kabelmanagement (wovon auf den Bildern nichts zu sehen ist) 

Sonst wie immer schön geschrieben, jedoch habe ich von dir schon deutlich besser Bilder gesehen


----------



## Jarafi (11. August 2013)

Danke dir.

Ja ist ein PURE Power, korrigiere ich gleich noch.

Fotos sind nie gleich.

Grüße


----------



## Horilein (12. August 2013)

Hin oder Her, son Review bekommt manche Fachzeitschrift nicht hin.
Danke Jafari. Gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Jarafi (12. August 2013)

Moin Horilein,

vielen Dank für das Lob, freut mich sehr!.

Grüße


----------



## okeanos7 (2. Oktober 2013)

hast du ne ahnung ob man das gehäuse in einen rucksack packen könnte...?


----------



## Jarafi (2. Oktober 2013)

Die Frage gefällt mir , ich teste das Morge mal 

Grüße


----------



## Shadow Complex (3. Oktober 2013)

Super Test, aber erreicht die CPU im Idle echt Temperaturen unter der Raumtemperatur? Potente Kühlung!


----------



## Jarafi (3. Oktober 2013)

Danke, ja wiel die Raumtemperatur von 21° abgezogen ist von den Werten, was ich Held nicht dzaugeschrieben habe 
Entschuldige.

Grüße


----------



## Overkee (15. April 2016)

Danke für den Test, hat mir bei der Entscheidung echt geholfen


----------



## Jarafi (22. April 2016)

Gerne,. freut mich!


----------



## mad-onion (23. April 2016)

Wow, da hast du dir echt viel Mühe gemacht, Respekt..
Ich kann es mir nicht verkneifen, als ich das Video gesehen ahbe, musste ich an die TV-Serie Breaking Bad denken.
Da besteht eine verblüffende Ähnlichkeit zu einer Figur namens Skinny Pete.. aber seht selbst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

